

Ask YC (YC S14) Applicants: What is the size of your team? - not_paul_graham

I&#x27;m considering applying as a single founder, and I was wondering whether there are any other applicants that are applying as solo-founders?<p>Also, do you know of people that have successfully applied as single founders (does this requirement change if the founder is filling out the non-profit application)?
======
izolate
I'm a solo founder. Honestly, I was a little concerned with the question
specifically outlining this fact, even though it assured us not to worry.

I'd prefer not to be a solo founder, I just haven't found anybody suitable
yet. I'm hoping that changes in the future.

------
jeffmould
Probably the most notable answer to your second question of successful single
founder applications is Drew Houston with Dropbox.

~~~
not_paul_graham
Didn't he get rejected and have to re-apply with Arash?

~~~
brianchu
The first time he applied it was with an test prep idea, if I recall PG
correctly, and he was rejected.

The second time he applied with Dropbox, he was accepted. After being
accepted, he got Arash to join him.

It seems to me that about every batch there is a single founder. But they tend
to find co-founders after acceptance.

